# Help finding some camp ideas



## Bradley_G (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a place that a few friends and I can get "lost" in the wilderness, somewhere's in GA. Ideally, we could hike in, somewhere near a river or lake, bring a hog gun or two, and make camp out in the wilderness. 
Any ideas where we may find some land like this? would like to be somewhat removed from all the weekenders if at all possible.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

Cohutta......Just be careful not to really get "lost"...........


----------



## Bradley_G (Apr 5, 2012)

is that a wma or national forrest?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

WMA inside the Chatt Natl Forest boundaries...


----------



## rockerZ71 (Apr 6, 2012)

if you go to cohutta theres a decently remote campground called sylco, could hike jacks river trails or beech bottom trail to get away a little further.  Best thing to do is get some of the trails illustrated maps they have at bass pro and REI and just figure out where you want to go


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 7, 2012)

Reference the map of the Chattahoochee National Forest found at US Forest Service ranger stations, like the one that was on the sq of Dahlonega, or the one northside of Clarkeville. It shows wma's,too. It shows all NF lands that have rds on them,too, like remote fs service rds. Some you can drive way back into and others you must walk due to lock gates to get to that sweet spot.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 9, 2012)

Bartam trail would work for ya !!


----------



## allenww (Apr 10, 2012)

I, too, believe the Cohuttas are fine places to step back from Atlanta.

But on any spring day, I will see probably 50 folks in the Cohuttas, 
and unless I am with someone I will pick up at least two bags of trash.

My vote has to be the Okefenokee, if you are speaking of wilderness.

wa


----------



## NickW (Apr 11, 2012)

Bradley,

Look at Hemp Top Trail in the Cohuttas.  it is one of the most seldom used trails and follows a ridge all the way into Tennessee's Big Frog Wilderness. I took a long day hike on this trail and saw both Hogs and Bear in one day. Got kinda spooky back there, but no sounds no people etc. IM me if you need more info.


----------



## bigfatboy (Apr 13, 2012)

how about trying the appalachian trail....


----------



## Bob Shaw (May 15, 2012)

I've heard the Warwoman Dell WMA is a good place to wilderness camp, and in some places you can even drive into your site.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 16, 2012)

Bob Shaw said:


> I've heard the Warwoman Dell WMA is a good place to wilderness camp, and in some places you can even drive into your site.



The Bartam Trails border to the North & Northeast. Another good place would be over on the Old Coleman river WMA. At the end of Coleman river road, there is a trail (not official or named) that takes ya toward the headwaters of Coleman River and under the Standing Indian Mtn. ranges. Ain't thought about that area in a while !!! I may need to get back in there for a day myself !!


----------

